# Received weekly report....



## Dcspride

I just checked the weekly report but they did not include guaranteed $45 per hour. On Saturday, I worked 9-3pm and 8-12pm and took 5 minutes breaks here and there. I signed up for this promo and understand that you have to be on the driver mode for at least 50 minutes and you also have to given a ride to at least one customer per hour. Also, your acceptance rate needs to be at least 90% for the day. I met all the requirement and made 299.47(this even includes $35 mentor fee). That's after I worked 9hrs 37minutes. So they guaranteed $45 times 9 should be $405. That's not including tips, toll, cancellation fee, and mentor fee. So where is my missing money? Did anyone else got their weekly report and did not receive promised guaranteed money?


----------



## sippinhaterade

I have been battling the email bots all damn morning trying to get my statement fixed by a human, I am owed close to $100.


----------



## sippinhaterade

I did not receive a penny of gtd money btw, my earnings chart mirrors the corresponding daily summaries. This is sick


----------



## tennisX

I'm very nervous. I have about 19 hours of guaranteed $45/hr and I'm dead broke atm lol. So I'm owed at LEAST $800. Please Lyft, don't mess with me - haven't even received my weekly summary :\


----------



## Dcspride

They owe me around $100 too after their 20% fee


----------



## drovetobroke91604

I got $133.24 out of the $140 owed. I'll take that as close enough. 
I wish they were doing it again this weekend


----------



## hanger

Same situation for me. I did get my 30 ride bonus for the weekend though. I sent an email first thing this morning about the hourly guarantee and haven't heard back yet. I guess I'm glad that it's not just me having the problem. (My 30 ride bonus hopefully doesn't get calculated in my hourly rate which was about $26 gross)


----------



## tennisX

How do you get a 30 ride bonus if you don't mind? and how much is that bonus? link me? I'm in SF


----------



## Western Warrior

Dcspride said:


> I just checked the weekly report but they did not include guaranteed $45 per hour. On Saturday, I worked 9-3pm and 8-12pm and took 5 minutes breaks here and there. I signed up for this promo and understand that you have to be on the driver mode for at least 50 minutes and you also have to given a ride to at least one customer per hour. Also, your acceptance rate needs to be at least 90% for the day. I met all the requirement and made 299.47(this even includes $35 mentor fee). That's after I worked 9hrs 37minutes. So they guaranteed $45 times 9 should be $405. That's not including tips, toll, cancellation fee, and mentor fee. So where is my missing money? Did anyone else got their weekly report and did not receive promised guaranteed money?


I didn't see anything additional either. Aside from what looked like a $5 reduction of Sat night, probably customer complained about cancellation fee, my statement reflection addition of dailies.


----------



## dgerch

Worked 13 guaranteed hours in L.A. and nothing was included in my weekly summary. Just sent them an email. This is bullshit.


----------



## Dcspride

I also sent them an email... But based on my experience, lyft tends to take forever to reply back. Please do post here if someone get an answer from lyft and if problem is solved or not. Thank you.


----------



## sippinhaterade

If Lyft doesn't pay out these guarantees and bonuses they are done for. Uber may not have the greatest ethics but at least they pay out a portion of what they promise.


----------



## Dcspride

I agreed


----------



## tennisX

I'm gonna be sick if i don't get it in my weekly.. they said they would...


Hang tight! Update on driver bonuses Thanks for signing up for one of our driving promotions - whether it was the 30-ride bonus, the average hourly guarantee, or both, depending on your city. If you earned the extra bonus, you'll see it on Tuesday's weekly summary and in your direct deposit this week. Major props for helping during a busy weekend, and stay tuned for more promotions from your friends at Lyft.


----------



## dgerch

It's just so stupid. I actually really like Lyft, but for them to make these huge, bold promises to drivers in hopes of combating Uber and then to **** it up on the very first day is beyond inept. Even if they do pay out these bonuses, it leaves a real bad taste in drivers mouth and makes us feel like they can't be trusted. The whole appeal of Lyft is that they are more driver friendly then Uber. Why destroy the major advantage they have on their chief competitor: Credibility?


----------



## Dcspride

Additional questions to you guys. If you get a request for mentoring session on a guaranteed hours, what happens? For example, on Sunday during guaranteed hour, I drove one passenger and received request for mentoring session. From waiting time to finish, it took me almost hour or so. Should I be compensated for guaranteed $45?


----------



## Texcaltex

I worked 12 guarantee hours this weekend and didn't even break $100.00. The chart shows that I was not on-line the whole hours on some. The only time I went off was to check where everyone else was for just a few seconds. Didn't turn on Uber at all. I am way beyond pissed.


----------



## sippinhaterade

Dcspride said:


> If you get a request for mentoring session on a guaranteed hours, what happens? For example, on Sunday during guaranteed hour, I drove one passenger and received request for mentoring session. From waiting time to finish, it took me almost hour or so. Should I be compensated for guaranteed $45?


No you will just get the $35. I had 2 this past weekend and spent over an hour with one during the beginning of friday gtds. I don't expect anything but $35.


----------



## Dcspride

Ok... Thanks for the info sippin.. It's better to stick with picking up pax during the guaranteed hours...


----------



## Dcspride

Hey tennis, I got that exact same email from lyft on Sunday. However, nothing showing on my weekly report which I received this morning.


----------



## tennisX

Well I haven't even received my weekly earnings yet... maybe they're carefully figuring out how much they can dock me


----------



## Spitative

Nothing showing up for me either. I did 13 hours and made half of the guarantee so they better pay up.


----------



## Dcspride

I wish lyft has phone number where we can call to talk to live person to ask these questions...


----------



## hanger

tennisX said:


> How do you get a 30 ride bonus if you don't mind? and how much is that bonus? link me? I'm in SF


I got an opt in promotion, via email, that promised a $300, on top of everything else, if I gave 30 rides over the weekend.


----------



## Ichie

Wow. I guess i should count myself lucky. From my calculations Lyft still owes me about $60. But they paid out my $45hr guarantee to the tune of $840 (they added $311 on top of what i made). I should have been paid $900 total but im happy i got what i got. 

Im sorry to hear that they are stiffing some drivers. I hope it is just a mistake.


----------



## Blackaltima

I did receive an additional $105 for the guarantee. I have not calculated it out to see how accurate it is. But at least something showed up. 

94% acceptance for the week
21 hours online (10 lightning)
$434 ride payments 
$103 misc payment (guarantee)


----------



## tennisX

I haven't even received the weekly earnings report yet... anyone else waiting on theirs? Maybe I don't even want to see it I'm so nervous...


----------



## Veller

I received my earnings report this morning and there was no the promised $300 bonus for giving 60 rides in LA from 2/20 to 2/27. I wrote them and attached the report they sent me showing that I fulfilled all the requirements for the bonus. Has anyone fought with Lyft on similar issues? What is the best strategy? Thank you.


----------



## sippinhaterade

tennisX said:


> I haven't even received the weekly earnings report yet... anyone else waiting on theirs? Maybe I don't even want to see it I'm so nervous...


Mine has came at exactly 6:02am for 6 months. Don't take the time to send them an email, lol if that gets answered.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Nuttin in my check either. Wasn't that much by my calcs BUT it better get paid. I kept detailed logs of hours/fares/pax. Hope y'all did as well.


----------



## Bernskie

Dcspride said:


> Additional questions to you guys. If you get a request for mentoring session on a guaranteed hours, what happens? For example, on Sunday during guaranteed hour, I drove one passenger and received request for mentoring session. From waiting time to finish, it took me almost hour or so. Should I be compensated for guaranteed $45?


I've asked the same question from them, with no answer yet. I got at least 8 mentor request on a Sunday morning. Got my payment statement and I'm disappointed they didn't breakdown how they calculated the guarantee (like the number of guarantee hours, trips in those hours, etc). Trying to be patient before reaching out again...but damn I'm really disappointed in their lack of transparency.


----------



## Bernskie

hanger said:


> I got an opt in promotion, via email, that promised a $300, on top of everything else, if I gave 30 rides over the weekend.


I got a similar promotion in Dallas a few weeks ago and it wasn't in my payment statement, after an email or two they rectified the situation and it appeared in my payment statement the next week. They couldn't explain why it didn't appear in the first place, but the got it corrected.


----------



## Pedruber

I could be mistaken but I seam to recall that it might take 1 to 2 pay cycles to get it according to what I remember reading


----------



## tennisX

They said I'd get it this pay cycle... however I STILL haven't received my weekly earnings report and usually it comes 4 hours ago.


----------



## Dcspride

There are people who already got it according to their weekly report. So it doesn't make sense for some ppl to get it this week and others to get it 1 or 2 weeks later


----------



## miki1369

what email address are u guys using to contact Lyft support? 

Im in Miami and we had the 35/hr guarantees for this past weekend, but nothing showed up on my weekly statement.


----------



## tennisX

miki1369 said:


> what email address are u guys using to contact Lyft support?
> 
> Im in Miami and we had the 35/hr guarantees for this past weekend, but nothing showed up on my weekly statement.


Sigh... and i still haven't received the weekly report... I need the money too!! Ugh... c'mon Lyft... these rideshare companies are so exploitative and just starting to scream scam. Plus if I get in a crash my insurance will go through the roof and will also say since I work for a rideshare company I wasn't eligible to be covered. So tired of this.. should I just sell my car for $13,200 and stop driving?? ffs


----------



## RideshareGuru

dgerch said:


> It's just so stupid. I actually really like Lyft, but for them to make these huge, bold promises to drivers in hopes of combating Uber and then to **** it up on the very first day is beyond inept. Even if they do pay out these bonuses, it leaves a real bad taste in drivers mouth and makes us feel like they can't be trusted. The whole appeal of Lyft is that they are more driver friendly then Uber. Why destroy the major advantage they have on their chief competitor: Credibility?


They actually have a history of screwing drivers on guarantees. Halloween was the last go round. It was just as bad then.


----------



## Dcspride

So did people eventually got paid??


----------



## Barnes

I too did NOT receive my bonus with this weeks pay statement. Should have been $297 according to my calculations. I received the opt-in text and signed up properly so I don't know whats up. As someone mentioned, they screwed up the halloween guarantee so bad it took a week and half to get it all straightened out. So yes we did get paid, but not after a bunch of *****ing about it.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Dcspride said:


> So did people eventually got paid??


Some


----------



## Dcspride

I will wait till tomorrow and see what happens... Hopefully, I will get some sort of emails to confirm I am getting separate deposit.


----------



## DriveforCrumbs

So does anyone know if lyft uses the total money made all week divided by the promotional hours to get that average...or do they only add the total you made in the promitional hours and devides that by promotional hours to get the hourly...


----------



## Dcspride

It's for that day only... They don't average out whole week


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

I read through the Guarantee and they said it was average. So if the hours you were on averaged higher, you didn't get paid. Bunch of baloney imo


----------



## DriveforCrumbs

No i mean if for example

We make $200 M-W
Then we make $200 working 10 promotional hours Th-Sun

It should be $200/10 = 20/hr

But they might be shady and do $400/10 = 40/hr

I hope not though


----------



## hanger

These were the guaranteed hours from this past weekend. The details of the promo say:


*We'll add up your total eligible earnings.* That's your pre-commission time and distance, tips, Prime Time, and other current promotions, across every eligible hour. 

That sounds like it is strictly based on your average earnings from *these hours only*. It sounds like any other hours worked during the week have nothing to do with the calculations to determine what the difference is we'll be paid as a bonus. There is no way I know of to determine what your individual hourly take actually was using Lyft's information (only keeping a detailed log would seem to do it)

11 p.m. - 1 a.m. local time, Thursday

7 a.m. - 10 a.m. local time, Friday

5 p.m. Friday - 2 a.m. local time, Saturday

9 a.m. - 3 p.m. local time, Saturday

8 p.m. Saturday - 3 a.m. local time, Sunday

8 a.m. - 2 p.m. local time, Sunday


----------



## DriveforCrumbs

Well nonetheless i worked over 20 hrs in eligible hours...only made $200...acceptance rate above 90...stayed 50 minutes or more every hour...got no guarentee...


----------



## dgerch

Has lyft responded to anyone yet?


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

still waiting


----------



## Dcspride

They respond back to me.. They are telling me I do not qualify. Reason? I do not know. So I emailed them back and asked them to look at my Saturday report again and reply back.


----------



## hanger

Dcspride said:


> They respond back to me.. They are telling me I do not qualify. Reason? I do not know. So I emailed them back and asked them to look at my Saturday report again and reply back.


Yep, same here. I was given the generic description of how the bonus worked.
I went back and asked if they could tell me exactly how they didn't think I qualified.


----------



## tennisX

i should have gotten $150 more than I got...

Never got my weekly summary only an answer from support to look in my account.


----------



## Barnes

Same generic response as the rest of you with no clear statement as to why they think I didn't qualify for the bonus. I guess they don't care to keep drivers around with crap like that. Just like the rest of you I will try to escalate it further.


----------



## Spitative

I also recieved a generic response and am escalating it further because I am owed about $200.


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> Has lyft responded to anyone yet?


Got the canned response. Escalated with minor details first. Waiting...

Drove about 18 hours or so of guarantee. The adjustment isn't going to be much BUT...that ain't the point. How they land will affect this next weekends schedule. This last weekend about killed me trying to run a split shift a.m. [supposed rest, not] followed by a long evening into 3a.m. on Fri. Saturday I hatched out early at 1a.m. Couldn't finish the last 3 hours. Safety first, and sleep sleep sleep. Wasn't worth the 105 bucks. Probably would have put me over the daily guarantee rate anyway. I was almost dead on it Friday and not that short of it on Sat.


----------



## scrurbscrud

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> I read through the Guarantee and they said it was average. So if the hours you were on averaged higher, you didn't get paid. Bunch of baloney imo


One of the things I want to see, but how they average it shouldn't matter, daily or sum total hours. Should still pencil out the same to land on $35. for total guarantee hours ran.


----------



## dgerch

Same generic response that insinuates that I don't understand the nuances of the guarantee. Every thing they do is more alienating than the last.

1. Unsolicited, they offer these attractive guarantees.
2. Drivers drop everything and pursue them. They work extra on the weekend and choose to Lyft instead of Uber.
3. The payment statement comes and the majority of guarantees are not honored. Outraged drivers email en masse.
4. 12 HOURS LATER they send out a generic, form email that insinuates that the drivers don't understand their simple guarantee (it's not string theory). 

Every development makes me angrier. Is this gross incompetence on their part or just plain treachery? 

I expect this underhanded stuff from Uber but feel especially betrayed, as I've always been a proponent of lyft.


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> Same generic response that insinuates that I don't understand the nuances of the guarantee. Every thing they do is more alienating than the last.
> 
> 1. Unsolicited, they offer these attractive guarantees.
> 2. Drivers drop everything and pursue them. They work extra on the weekend and choose to Lyft instead of Uber.
> 3. The payment statement comes and the majority of guarantees are not honored. Outraged drivers email en masse.
> 4. 12 HOURS LATER they send out a generic, form email that insinuates that the drivers don't understand their simple guarantee (it's not string theory).
> 
> Every development makes me angrier. Is this gross incompetence on their part or just plain treachery?
> 
> I expect this underhanded stuff from Uber but feel especially betrayed, as I've always been a proponent of lyft.


IF things don't pan out the final reaction from any driver will be to send in the details of every fare taken within every eligible hour and provide the accompanying math adjustment. For me that adjustment is only going to be $58. I'm not going to break a sweat over it, but I DO want it and IF I don't get it, then I will adjust my weekend approach another way to maximize my own efforts according to what I think is on the weekend horizon for driving.


----------



## dgerch

Same generic response that insinuates that I don't understand the nuances of the guarantee. Every thing they do is more alienating than the last.

1. Unsolicited, they offer these attractive guarantees.
2. Drivers drop everything and pursue them. They work extra on the weekend and choose to Lyft instead of Uber.
3. The payment statement comes and the majority of guarantees are not honored. Outraged drivers email en masse.
4. 12 HOURS LATER they send out a generic, form email that insinuates that the drivers don't understand their simple guarantee.

Every development makes me angrier. Is this gross incompetence on their part or just plain treachery? 

I expect this underhanded stuff from Uber but feel especially betrayed, as I've always been a proponent of lyft.


----------



## scrurbscrud

It's not worth over reacting over. A couple days should be sufficient to see how it's going to pay out.


----------



## dgerch

My issue is that the drivers never even demanded these guarantees. They were offered to us unsolicited and then not even honored. It's like a deadbeat Dad showing up unannounced when you've finally resigned yourself to your new, grim domestic situation and telling you he's going to take you to Disneyland next weekend. You never asked to go to Disneyland. You never even asked this clown to show up in the first place, but now that he brought it up, yeah, you're pretty amped to go to Disneyland. Saturday finally comes and guess who never shows up? Lyft. I mean, Dad. 

*In this extended metaphor Uber is your abusive mother who spends welfare money that should go towards food and clothes on booze. She also lets her boyfriend (the passengers) molest you.


----------



## BayArea Lyft Driver

Lets wait and see how the next few days play out. Lyft just overloaded themselves within the last week. They have so many applicants, then they put this in. If they don't fix it then let the talk continue.


----------



## scrurbscrud

BayArea Lyft Driver said:


> Lets wait and see how the next few days play out. Lyft just overloaded themselves within the last week. They have so many applicants, then they put this in. If they don't fix it then let the talk continue.


I sure as hell ain't blowing a gasket at this stage.


----------



## dgerch

No, let's talk about this now. I think it's more likely than not we will get our money and of course lyft is inundated with issues concerning guarantees and referrals but it's still inexcusable that they didn't anticipate these problems before they unleashed all these promotions. 

It's like when the government introduced Obamacare and the website was broken, but even that analogy isn't entirely accurate, because the government at least immediately acknowledged they blew it. Lyft waited 12 hours to tell us that we probably just didn't understand the intricacies promotion. 

It's worth talking about now because even if this does get resolved to our satisfaction, we have to experience anxiety in the interim, expend energy to fix it and it ultimately this experience erodes the quality of the relationship between the drivers and Lyft. 

Them being overloaded or making a clerical error is almost as egregious as them outright deceiving us.


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> No, let's talk about this now. I think it's more likely than not we will get our money and of course lyft is inundated with issues concerning guarantees and referrals but it's still inexcusable that they didn't anticipate these problems before they unleashed all these promotions.


I think it's ridiculous to make that assumption this early in the game. Should they have been better prepared? I wouldn't consider a 4 day catch up lag to be unprepared.


> It's like when the government introduced Obamacare and the website was broken, but even that analogy isn't entirely accurate, because the government at least immediately acknowledged they blew it. Lyft waited 12 hours to tell us that we probably just didn't understand the intricacies promotion.
> 
> It's worth talking about now because even if this does get resolved to our satisfaction, we have to experience anxiety in the interim, expend energy to fix it and it ultimately this experience erodes the quality of the relationship between the drivers and Lyft.
> 
> Them being overloaded or making a clerical error is almost as egregious as them outright deceiving us.


I have no anxiety over $58. Had I ran my normal weekend setup I'd have probably beaten the guarantees anyway, and usually do. The only reason I want to see how this settles is that I could have ran several more hours of guarantee time than I did, so will consider doing that if I get the proper adjustments. If not, I'll return to my normal happy camper channel. Will still detail my $58 problem to them when it's time, IF it's needed.


----------



## Barnes

I'm with dgerch... At least send an email saying they effed it up and that it will take till next Tuesday to work it out and I would've been OK with that. Not happy but not angry either. Not some BS canned response saying we are idiots and don't understand the terms of the guarantee.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Barnes said:


> I'm with dgerch... At least send an email saying they effed it up and that it will take till next Tuesday to work it out and I would've been OK with that. Not happy but not angry either. Not some BS canned response saying we are idiots and don't understand the terms of the guarantee.


I don't know if any of you took the time to notch in your guarantee hours on the Lyft schedule. That seemed to me to be one of the requirements.


----------



## dgerch

I pretty thoroughly read and reread the conditions of the guarantees and didn't see any mention of needing to schedule them. Can somebody show me evidence of that?


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> I pretty thoroughly read and reread the conditions of the guarantees and didn't see any mention of needing to schedule them. Can somebody show me evidence of that?


I think it is #3 on their list of requirements. See the text they sent out for details. Somebody here said they heard from Lyft that they didn't have to do that, but I did it anyway. Not taking second hand accounts online unless it's from multiple drivers saying so. And even then it's not that hard to notch out the schedule.


----------



## Barnes

I did not do that myself but that would be a strange requirement and hope that's not the case. Plus the canned email they sent does not mention scheduling hours. Did any of you not fill out the schedule and receive the bonus?


----------



## dgerch

Also, Scrurb, I understand that you don't have much skin in the game ($58) but do you really want to live in a place where labor is so disenfranchised that they don't dare have the expectation that their contracts are honored?

Frankly, I'm lucky enough that if I never see the guarantee, I will live to fight another day but that isn't true for every driver. Many drivers are living paycheck to paycheck and simply can't afford to cross their fingers and hope the money eventually comes through.


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> Also, Scrurb, I understand that you don't have much skin in the game ($58) but do you really want to live in a place where labor is so disenfranchised that they don't dare have the expectation that their contracts are honored?
> 
> Frankly, I'm lucky enough that if I never see the guarantee, I will live to fight another day but that isn't true for every driver. Many drivers are living paycheck to paycheck and simply can't afford to cross their fingers and hope the money eventually comes through.


I agree that if they **** this up, a lot of drivers won't like it. Understandably. I just think one day is not enough of a read to make that assumption.

I'd also mention that last week was one of my best weeks of ride share. 60 hours at just shy of $25 an hour overall 'net to me.'* I AIN'T *****IN!* Sure as hell not about a guarantee that I didn't need to begin with.


----------



## dgerch

That might be mitigated by an email that essentially said "We here at lyft bit off more than we can chew. We dropped the ball and will try correct this in earnest". Instead we get a canned response that basically says "Mouth breather, you don't understand how the guarantee works so you're probably shit out of luck." This doesn't foster patience.


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> That might be mitigated by an email that essentially said "We here at lyft bit off more than we can chew. We dropped the ball and will try correct this in earnest". Instead we get a canned response that basically says "Mouth breather, you don't understand how the guarantee works so you're probably shit out of luck." This doesn't foster patience.


If you failed on a technicality you can't blame Lyft. Gotta read the fine print about any deal. That ain't Lyft's fault.


----------



## Barnes

I think that's dgerch'is point... They actually laid out the guarantee in plain terms and we all understand and I'm sure that we completed our qualifications correctly. BTW... The Twitter feed is a mess of people with referral and pay guarantee problems.


----------



## dgerch

Just reread the guarantees guidelines on Lyft's website and there's no mention of requiring scheduling in advance so I think that technicality is a moot point.


----------



## dgerch

With all due respect Scrurb, I'm glad that you're having success with Lyft but your thoughts (to me) read like being a resident of one of the few neighborhoods unscathed by hurricane Katrina and emerging from that calamity with the attitude that since you're in the minority who hasn't been decimated that it's your opinion that the Levy was never a flawed apparatus and doesn't need repairs.

It's hard not to interpret that as short-sighted and callous. Of course I'm being hyperbolic but I just don't think labor should be forgiving about these things.

Ask yourself, has Lyft ever shorted themself out of their cut from your earnings? Have they ever been late about paying themselves? Why would the converse be acceptable?


----------



## RideshareGuru

They stiffed me to the tune of about $250. I have some news for them though: i took screenshots of every ride i did during the guarantee period so that i got a timestamp and can match individual rides to the statement with the hour each was accepted in. Also by their daily statements i can show that i was online for the required time each hour. I broke it down for them. If they don't pay up the difference, I'm filing a claim in small claims court. It will be cheaper for them to just pay up than it will be to fight it, especially since they don't have local offices (except in SF, of course). For anyone reading this who participates in future guarantees: screenshot all rides done during the guarantee periods both before accepting and on the rating screen so that you can match each ride to your daily statement. Each day when you get your daily statement, enter the hour by hour info into a spreadsheet and keep track of what they owe you. Also screenshot the guarantee offer, including all terms and hours available. Keep all daily summary and guarantees confirmation emails. In fact, screen shot the opt in screen that you get right after opting in. When you email lyft to pay up, let them know you screenshotted everything and make them justify to you why they didn't pay up. Give them a week after getting a response and then take them to small claims. They will either pay up and get better at accounting or they will stop jerking us around and just leave shit alone.


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> Just reread the guarantees guidelines on Lyft's website and there's no mention of requiring scheduling in advance so I think that technicality is a moot point.


*3. Fill in each hour*


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> Ask yourself, has Lyft ever shorted themself out of their cut from your earnings? Have they ever been late about paying themselves? Why would the converse be acceptable?


Again I am not complaining.

Lyft hasn't even taken a cut from my checks because of hitting the power driver requirements. They are MORE than generous from my perspective. I don't know how long that is going to last, but liking it.


----------



## scrurbscrud

If you wanted to know what I really think about Lyft, I detest both Uber and Lyft on boarding the continual shitload of drivers with these kinds of promotions as it tends to diminish my paydays everytime they do so. I'm also suspecting that part of the reason they trotted out guarantees is because another rate cut may be pending, in which case any newbie dumb enough to drive is welcome to my left behind portions.

I'm also concerned that part of the 'reason' I've been hitting some decent paydays is because of another shitload of free rides Lyft is dishing out. Questioning what will still be on the table once the 20-25% of the freeloader free rides are gone, the power driver bonus is gone, and there are twice as many drivers on the road.

Looks like a shitstorm ahead, unless spring brings in a new rush of biz like it was last year.


----------



## dgerch

Scrurb, this stipulation isn't on their website or emails. Could you show me the surrounding context of that?


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

scrurbscrud said:


> *3. Fill in each hour*


If I'm not mistaken, that refers to being online 50 minutes of each hour. Nothing to do with advance scheduling.


----------



## Barnes

It says exactly " Fill each hour" and then goes on to explain what that means by staying on for 50 minutes of each hour... Not scheduling hours.


----------



## dgerch

As far as on boarding drivers, I hear you on that. Ideally, we as "partners" can find a way to actually exert our partnership and have a voice in dictating the policies and expectations of ride sharing. 

We are unskilled labor, but unlike out predecessors (ditch diggers, cal trans, construction, etc.) we bring our own very expensive instruments to the job: our cars. Theoretically this should afford us more bargaining power than we have.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that refers to being online 50 minutes of each hour. Nothing to do with advance scheduling.


Don't know. It may read that way. May not. I DO know that Lyft likes that schedule filled in and has just this week also started sending out emails/text reminders of hours scheduled.

To me it reads as follows: #3. Fill in each hour. There is only one place to fill in each hour, not with drive time, but by filling in each hour on the schedule provided to do so.


----------



## dgerch

That 


Barnes said:


> It says exactly " Fill each hour" and then goes on to explain what that means by staying on for 50 minutes of each hour... Not scheduling hours.


was my understanding, also.


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> As far as on boarding drivers, I hear you on that. Ideally, we as "partners" can find a way to actually exert our partnership and have a voice in dictating the policies and expectations of ride sharing.
> 
> We are unskilled labor, but unlike out predecessors (ditch diggers, cal trans, construction, etc.) we bring our own very expensive instruments to the job: our cars. Theoretically this should afford us more bargaining power than we have.


My only bargaining power with any of these ride share companies is telling them to **** off when the pay is insufficient. My hopes for any other solution are exactly zero.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't know. It may read that way. May not. I DO know that Lyft likes that schedule filled in and has just this week also started sending out emails/text reminders of hours scheduled.
> 
> To me it reads as follows: #3. Fill in each hour. There is only one place to fill in each hour, not with drive time, but by filling in each hour on the schedule provided to do so.


Copied verbatim from Lyft's page:

_*Fill each hour. *You'll need 50 minutes and one completed ride. Each ride counts toward the hour it was accepted in._


----------



## Barnes

It doesn't say "fill in" it just says "Fill each hour"... Semantics maybe but I think we are all on the same side of the issue. It's just frustrating and we are letting of steam by over analyzing.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Copied verbatim from Lyft's page:
> 
> _*Fill each hour. *You'll need 50 minutes and one completed ride. Each ride counts toward the hour it was accepted in._


Yep. 3 separate instructions. There is no run on clause that I read therein, linking instruction 1 to instruction 2 or instruction 3.

Don't get me wrong. I hope you're right. But I've dealt with a lot of weasel clauses in my life as well, and tend to be cautious about every word.


----------



## dgerch

scrurbscrud said:


> My only bargaining power with any of these ride share companies is telling them to **** off when the pay is insufficient. My hopes for any other solution are exactly zero.


In that case I hope you are either very old or very rich. In that statement is a resignation that the relationship between workers and employers (or "partners") will only become more predatory and we're all destined to essentially become indentured servants for a further diminishing wage. This might be how things pan out but why accept it or even go as far as making excuses for the entities that rip us off?


----------



## dgerch

Also, since there's no mention of a schedule, I think it's a pretty far fetched interpretation.


----------



## Unico

Did you guys get a text with a link to Google forms to sign up for the guarantee?

I did and I see my bonus on my weekly report.
Other than fill in the form I just drove the hours it said. Oh and I fill no hours on the hour page.

I would post the link but I don't meet requirements yet ;(


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> In that case I hope you are either very old or very rich. In that statement is a resignation that the relationship between workers and employers (or "partners") will only become more predatory and we're all destined to essentially become indentured servants for a further diminishing wage. This might be how things pan out but why accept it or even go as far as making excuses for the entities that rip us off?


I dealt with contracts my entire life that in essence said: You **** up, you're done. And have dealt my fair share the other direction as well.

And yeah, fine print is meant to be deceptive. Don't think any of these companies aren't pro's at it.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Unico said:


> *Did you guys get a text with a link to Google forms* to sign up for the guarantee?
> 
> I did and I see my bonus on my weekly report.
> Other than fill in the form I just drove the hours it said.
> 
> I would post the link but I don't meet requirements yet ;(


I have no idea what that would be. I clicked the link in the text and that connected me to an online form and it said my response was recorded. Was that a Goggle form?


----------



## papilovesyou

im happy to say uber pay out their 45 dollars hour guarantee but lyft 0 dollars an hour guarantee.. so i say screw the guarantee and work my way around to beat it ..


----------



## scrurbscrud

dgerch said:


> Also, since there's no mention of a schedule, I think it's a pretty far fetched interpretation.


I agree that if they would have said schedule it would have been much clearer. You also understand that in their fine print they can decline a driver for coming online if that hour isn't scheduled in and they are full up on drivers? Never seen it happen, but it is in their written deal.


----------



## Unico

scrurbscrud said:


> I have no idea what that would be. I clicked the link in the text and that connected me to an online form and it said my response was recorded. Was that a Goggle form?


Well for me when I clicked the link it asked to fill in
Name, number, email, where you drive. Agree And submit.

The link is still active, I can post it just need one more "like" lol

https://docs.google.com/a/lyft.com/...3bXQRMSIeut4wZjg/viewform?edit_requested=true


----------



## scrurbscrud

Barnes said:


> It doesn't say "fill in" it just says *"Fill each hour"*... Semantics maybe but I think we are all on the same side of the issue. It's just frustrating and we are letting of steam by over analyzing.


Correct. My bad. Was sitting on the shitter with laptop and phone trying to read/type...tmi. 

It also says that the guarantee would be shown on the Tues. summary and deposited in that week. Just didn't say 'which Tuesday...'


----------



## scrurbscrud

Unico said:


> Well for me when I clicked the link it asked to fill in
> Name, number, email, where you drive. Agree And submit.
> 
> The link is still active, I can post it just need one more "like" lol
> 
> https://docs.google.com/a/lyft.com/...3bXQRMSIeut4wZjg/viewform?edit_requested=true


Yeah, same form I got.


----------



## brikosig

FYI Gents.....
Just got a lyft email confirming my bonus.... it was the correct $ also


----------



## Dcspride

Just recived daily summary from yesterday. They paid me partial guarantee. It said "other" and paid me $50.47. They still owe me more but I just gave up at this point. I just know not to trust lyft when they run promotions for drivers.


----------



## Barnes

Brikosig, did you receive the same generic response yesterday as the rest of us? Did you have to email them yesterday about your missing bonus?


----------



## Barnes

Dcspride, did u remember to take out their 20%? Glad you got something


----------



## Dcspride

Yes... After they take 20%, I am still owed another $60ish.


----------



## brikosig

Barnes said:


> Brikosig, did you receive the same generic response yesterday as the rest of us? Did you have to email them yesterday about your missing bonus?


Yes.... re-emailed them... and then I saw the bonus email this am. Have no idea if one was connected to the other. There's a lot of drivers in boston and nationally, personally I can understand that it would take a couple/few days to reconcile everyone's numbers. I don't even care if it doesn't get to my bank until a week later... as long as it gets there.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Texcaltex said:


> I worked 12 guarantee hours this weekend and didn't even break $100.00. The chart shows that I was not on-line the whole hours on some. The only time I went off was to check where everyone else was for just a few seconds. Didn't turn on Uber at all. I am way beyond pissed.


I've noticed that if you turn off the app, even for a very short period of time, what appears to be a large gap shows up on the hourly charts. I wonder if they attribute some arbitrary number to those turn offs in their system?


----------



## Barnes

No, It only takes the time you were off but they have no way of showing that you only took a sliver of a minute off so they just make it look like you took a bigger chunk


----------



## hanger

Barnes said:


> No, It only takes the time you were off but they have no way of showing that you only took a sliver of a minute off so they just make it look like you took a bigger chunk


Are we considered to be offline during the time a trip is ended and the time we submit the rating for the rider? I know sometimes it can be a few minutes before I'm able to send the rating.


----------



## miki1369

Hi, could anyone pls tell me, to what Lyft email address i can send an email requesting an explanation as to why i did not get pay the $35/hr they had promised.

I replied to the email with the summary statement and i got a auto-reply saying to go to the lyft help site. 

thanks


----------



## Barnes

I don't think we are considered offline while we are submitting our rides but I'm not sure. It definitely doesn't register on our statements. @miki1369 You have to go through the website. There is any area for contacting lyft and they are painstakingly slow to respond...FYI I have not received any emails today about the money I am owed. We shall see. I'm sure they didn't appreciate my last email.


----------



## headtheball

The calcs for me were spot on. I only did 3 hours b/c I have trust issues. I posted the weekly earnings statement on another thread. 

My concern with repeating this promo is what is the exact definition of a 'give one completed ride for each hour' Does that mean the ride needs to requested, picked and dropped all in the hour? Do rides going over the hour line count for nothing?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Barnes said:


> I don't think we are considered offline while we are submitting our rides but I'm not sure. It definitely doesn't register on our statements. @miki1369 You have to go through the website. There is any area for contacting lyft and they are painstakingly slow to respond...FYI I have not received any emails today about the money I am owed. We shall see. I'm sure they didn't appreciate my last email.


What are you getting per mile from Lyft in Nashville? $35 an hour would seem like a small fortune compared to Uber's what? 70 cents a mile?


----------



## scrurbscrud

headtheball said:


> The calcs for me were spot on. I only did 3 hours b/c I have trust issues. I posted the weekly earnings statement on another thread.
> 
> My concern with repeating this promo is what is the exact definition of a 'give one completed ride for each hour' Does that mean the ride needs to requested, picked and dropped all in the hour? Do rides going over the hour line count for nothing?


Yeah, take and complete. Two different measures entirely. If you don't get one til 5 min. to the hour and complete after, does it count? Didn't run into that, but anyone could.


----------



## hanger

They made it pretty clear, at least for this past weekend's promotion, that a ride counted for the hour it started in, regardless of when it ended.


----------



## scrurbscrud

hanger said:


> They made it pretty clear, at least for this past weekend's promotion, that a ride counted for the hour it started in, regardless of when it ended.


Well, technically it sez one 'completed ride' each hour.


----------



## hanger

Well, here's the example they gave. At least in this case, it seems pretty straightforward:

John drives from 7:05-7:57 a.m., satisfying the 50-minute requirement for the 7-8 a.m. hour. He accepts a ride at 7:55 a.m., so that ride counts towards the 7-8 a.m. hour, even though it wasn’t completed until 8:15 a.m. If he had driven from 7:30-8:30 a.m., he would not have satisfied either the 7-8 a.m. or the 8-9 a.m. hours.


----------



## headtheball

hanger said:


> Well, here's the example they gave. At least in this case, it seems pretty straightforward:


I didn't get any friendly examples in my sign up letter. Can you please post? Thanks


----------



## hanger

It was on the link for the Help Center page from the form that you signed up on for the promotion

https://www.google.com/url?q=https:...sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNGmhRRaoT5i_piMPXlSM_mexQ3yDw


----------



## headtheball

nice, thanks. How the **** can nashville rates be higher than LA? Makes me want to teabag a pink stash.


----------



## drovetobroke91604

The guarantee was just last week, correct? It's not happening again this weekend? Everyone will be back on uber


----------



## Guest

I got my weekly report and they gave me 8.07 in other Im assuming thats the pay for the guarantee. I feel betrayed. I was supposed to get paid about 242.54.

I did email them and got an automated response stating how the guarantee was calculated.


----------



## Guest

Whether they have the guarantee this week or not I wont work for the guarantee hours. I worked my butt off last week making sure I get one ride every hour and now they did not pay me difference.


----------



## Montgomery

Most of you guys are feeling the same as me with my $500 President's Day Weekend Bonus. Tomorrow I'll be going back to the Lyft office over this.


----------



## Barnes

@Montgomery, what was their excuse on this one?


----------



## scrurbscrud

I haven't seen or heard shit.


----------



## Dcspride

Lyft ****ed this up so bad and yet, they sent another email with $40/hr guarantee for this weekend.. **** them


----------



## Montgomery

Barnes said:


> @Montgomery, what was their excuse on this one?


I keep getting the canned responses as if I did not meet the requirements. At the NYC office they assured me that they emailed HQ's in SF telling them that I did indeed, and to just wait. Funny enough, they suggested me to contact email support because perhaps that would be faster. 
I had to explain to them that the reason I was in the office was that email support has been useless, not because I felt like being there.
So, I guess I'll be paying them another visit this week.


----------



## McGillicutty

last night I received a guaranty email for Dallas. It's only for 10pm-2am Fri/Sat. $30/hr if you keep 90% acceptance, 2 rides an hour and online 50min each hour. I opted in, but it looks like a waste of time based on this thread.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Dcspride said:


> Lyft ****ed this up so bad and yet, they sent another email with $40/hr guarantee for this weekend.. **** them


Ditto. I did NOT sign on.


----------



## Barnes

I'm not going get on the app till this is resolved. Even though I like lyft more I will be driving for uber this weekend.


----------



## scrurbscrud

McGillicutty said:


> last night I received a guaranty email for Dallas. It's only for 10pm-2am Fri/Sat. $30/hr if you keep 90% acceptance, 2 rides an hour and online 50min each hour. I opted in, but it looks like a waste of time based on this thread.


So far only crickets from Lyft on this subject. Not even a byline in the pay statement showing zero. I talked to another Lyft driver in the area yesterday though that claimed another Lyft driver she knew had a line on her pay statement that said 'other' and was paid, which really pissed me off.


----------



## Barnes

Also crickets on my end BTW


----------



## Spitative

I have sent 3 emails in so far and the only one I've gotten back was the generic one. This is ridiculous.


----------



## McGillicutty

scrurbscrud said:


> So far only crickets from Lyft on this subject. Not even a byline in the pay statement showing zero. I talked to another Lyft driver in the area yesterday though that claimed another Lyft driver she knew had a line on her pay statement that said 'other' and was paid, which really pissed me off.


Yeah, Lyft is SUPER selective on who gets guaranty opportunities, etc. around here. My post above is the first opportunity I've received for a Lyft guaranty, but I think they've offered at least 2 in Dallas/Fort Worth this year. It's a big enough PITA to work the drunks in the 10-2am timeframe - I don't want to fight with them later to get the compensation.


----------



## scrurbscrud

McGillicutty said:


> Yeah, Lyft is SUPER selective on who gets guaranty opportunities, etc. around here. My post above is the first opportunity I've received for a Lyft guaranty, but I think they've offered at least 2 in Dallas/Fort Worth this year. It's a big enough PITA to work the drunks in the 10-2am timeframe - I don't want to fight with them later to get the compensation.


I usually just go home if the pay isn't very close to or north of $35 an hour after 10p.m. anyway. I will be changing back to my regular weekend schedule though for this weekend i.e. not getting up early to stab the a.m guarantee hours (no longer available anyway) and then trying to catch 6 hours of off app time to run a 10-12 hour shift Fri and Sat nite.


----------



## dandy driver

Dcspride said:


> I just checked the weekly report but they did not include guaranteed $45 per hour. On Saturday, I worked 9-3pm and 8-12pm and took 5 minutes breaks here and there. I signed up for this promo and understand that you have to be on the driver mode for at least 50 minutes and you also have to given a ride to at least one customer per hour. Also, your acceptance rate needs to be at least 90% for the day. I met all the requirement and made 299.47(this even includes $35 mentor fee). That's after I worked 9hrs 37minutes. So they guaranteed $45 times 9 should be $405. That's not including tips, toll, cancellation fee, and mentor fee. So where is my missing money? Did anyone else got their weekly report and did not receive promised guaranteed money?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Barnes said:


> I'm not going get on the app till this is resolved. Even though I like lyft more I will be driving for uber this weekend.


There are so many ****ing Lyft cars on the app now I know better than to waste my time. Way to **** up a good gig! Should have let 'em stick with Uber. I was happy.


----------



## Guest

scrurbscrud said:


> There are so many ****ing Lyft cars on the app now I know better than to waste my time. Way to **** up a good gig! Should have let 'em stick with Uber. I was happy.


In my city its still not a lot but I had a bad lyft experience as a rider. The guy was friendly but the car smelled so bad that I got a headache and it was dirty. On top of this he was a horrible driver.


----------



## Dcspride

In Boston as well... Good amount of cars around compare to couple of month ago.


----------



## Guest

So I got there email today and they apologized and corrected the error. At least I am getting paid now.


----------



## Barnes

Still nothing for me


----------



## hanger

Nothing here yet either. Still holding out hope since it looks like there's still some resolutions. Hopefully this weekend goes smooth and there's not a whole new round of fires to put out to complicate things even further.


----------



## bunnydoodoo

lyft didn't pay my guarantee hours last week either. ****! I thought they were better than uber. I emailed twice and the first response was a default bullshit computer response. And I never got a response to second one, asking them to please investigate because it is impossible that I didnt even get one guarantee hour, besides the fact that they owed me for 15 hrs.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Anti-Uber said:


> In my city its still not a lot but I had a bad lyft experience as a rider. The guy was friendly but the car smelled so bad that I got a headache and it was dirty. On top of this he was a horrible driver.


POST # 141/@Anti-Uber: Horrors!

Are you O.K.? And here I thought that
the SubPar Experiment was limited to
#[F]uberHooptie.

Hello and Welcome to UP.Net Forums
from Balmy Marco Island on Florida's
Wild SouthWest Coast. The UPNF are
your complete source of alerts/ linked
articles/ news on the TNC experience
in general and #[F]UBER specifically.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

sippinhaterade said:


> I have been battling the email bots all damn morning trying to get my statement fixed by a human, I am owed close to $100.


POST # 2 / @sippinhaterade: Awesome

username there, Varsity UpperDeck!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

tennisX said:


> I'm very nervous. I have about 19 hours of guaranteed $45/hr and I'm dead broke atm lol. So I'm owed at LEAST $800. Please Lyft, don't mess with me - haven't even received my weekly summary :\





tennisX said:


> I'm very nervous. I have about 19 hours of guaranteed $45/hr and I'm dead broke atm lol. So I'm owed at LEAST $800. Please Lyft, don't mess with me - haven't even received my weekly summary :\


POST # 4 /@tennisX: Had to empty
your account to snag the Stylish
Babolar Bag? What [email protected]
say? Jimmy Connors?


----------



## bunnydoodoo

Holy crap! i just got an email from lyft in response to my asking them to investigate my guarantees. They broke down every hour i worked and admitted to screwing up and said they owed me $80 more and i'd be getting it on this next payday. I actually thought it was a little more but its ok... i'll take it and move on. But i can't believe they came though. So, there is hope for all you guys.


----------



## Dcspride

Glad you got it bunny. Nothing here... No response yet... But at this point, I don't really care anymore. Only $60ish..


----------



## Barnes

Did not drive for lyft all last week because of this... Never received an email or anything and then this morning I received a weekly earnings summary with my bonus on it. It was about 30 dollars short according to my calculations(out of 300) so I will just let that go. The whole situation just makes me mad but at least they are making good on the bonus slowly but surely.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Barnes said:


> Did not drive for lyft all last week because of this... Never received an email or anything and then this morning I received a weekly earnings summary with my bonus on it. It was about 30 dollars short according to my calculations(out of 300) so I will just let that go. The whole situation just makes me mad but at least they are making good on the bonus slowly but surely.


Congrats on getting paid (almost) anyway.

I cut my driving time in half last week over this (and new driver promo) stunts. Largely because of new driver onboarding. There was not a shortage of drivers previously. Now a severe oversaturation issue (again!) My experiences with Uber and driver saturation cured me from wasting my time. Don't need much in the way of repeat lessons. Might give driving a daytime try one day this week between now and Thurs. just to confirm.

But from Fri. and Sat. nite driver saturation already slammed my payday down to the **** off Lyft zone.

AMENDED: Just got my weekly statement and it had 'other' on it. Almost half of anticipated pay. $35 screw job. Not the end of the world but just sayin' the math and responses were a little inept to say the least.


----------



## McGillicutty

Barnes said:


> Did not drive for lyft all last week because of this... Never received an email or anything and then this morning I received a weekly earnings summary with my bonus on it. It was about 30 dollars short according to my calculations(out of 300) so I will just let that go. The whole situation just makes me mad but at least they are making good on the bonus slowly but surely.


Just think, if they short 2000 drivers by $30, that's enough to pay the annual salaries for 4 spam emailers to screen driver questions.

I was tempted to go after some guaranty money, but after someone on the forum pointed out, the email I received Wednesday stated that you had to maintain an acceptance rate of 90% FOR THE WEEK. I had a 50% acceptance rate on one day before that due to all the 20min ping distances, so it would've been an up hill battle trying to get back to 90%. Plus all the chasing people have had to do once they've earned the money.

Has anyone calculated how much per hour the guaranty ended up being after all the time spent on the phone calls, powerpoints and GoToMeeting sessions to proving why they should get the guarantees?

If these are honest mistakes, does anyone find it suspicious that they never err the other way and pay a driver more than they earned?


----------



## Nick Starr

Just got my weekly statement and drove off and on for Lyft this past week. Got $68.64 of Other ... I guess their $35/hour guarantees are still in effect in Seattle...


----------



## scrurbscrud

McGillicutty said:


> Just think, if they short 2000 drivers by $30, that's enough to pay the annual salaries for 4 spam emailers to screen driver questions.


For sure.


> I was tempted to go after some guaranty money, but after someone on the forum pointed out, the email I received Wednesday stated that you had to maintain an acceptance rate of 90% FOR THE WEEK. I had a 50% acceptance rate on one day before that due to all the 20min ping distances, so it would've been an up hill battle trying to get back to 90%. Plus all the chasing people have had to do once they've earned the money.


I was very near the guaranteed amount for the guaranteed hours anyway. Should have signed on again for Fri and Sat nite though because of the new driver saturation issue. Caused me to bring in about $100+ LESS than I would normally expect to hit on Fri. and even worse on Sat. sending me home early. My acceptance rate has never been an issue. Lyft still pays a half assed decent fare here and with the power driver bonus it WAS even better. I make more driving for Lyft std. rate than Uber's XL rate with the power driver bonus. But this driver saturation is probably going to put me off the road for a bit til the newbies go away. It just seems to take them awhile to figure out that if there are too many drivers you can't make squat, so why waste your time?


> Has anyone calculated how much per hour the guaranty ended up being after all the time spent on the phone calls, powerpoints and GoToMeeting sessions to proving why they should get the guarantees?


In my case they screwed me out of about 2 bucks an hour. I pushed myself harder than I should have though, to get more weekend guaranteed hours. Won't do that again. They cut the guarantee hours down to Fri and Sat nite only now. Waiting for confirmation email today, but since it's St. Pats weekend they may not even have it this weekend.


> If these are honest mistakes, does anyone find it suspicious that they never err the other way and pay a driver more than they earned?


Nah. I just think Lyft can be a little slow sometimes, to communicate clearly about their systems details. Uber has 'em beat in response time for sure.


----------



## Nick Starr

Just got this email from Lyft:



Thanks for driving during Lyft's late February promotion: Average Hourly Guarantees . After our review, we saw that your payout wasn't calculated the way it was intended, so we're adding to it now.

You'll see this difference - $68.64 - listed as a bonus under "Other" in today's weekly summary and this week's direct deposit.

To help ensure this doesn't happen again, we've now automated payouts for these new types of promotions. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Spitative

Received that just minutes ago as well but a CSR went through my hours a few days ago and paid me close to $200 of my guarantee money.

Anybody know if Lyft is running the guarantee again this weekend?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Spitative said:


> Received that just minutes ago as well but a CSR went through my hours a few days ago and paid me close to $200 of my guarantee money.
> 
> Anybody know if Lyft is running the guarantee again this weekend?


Haven't seen anything yet. Last week the guarantee email came in early afternoon if I recall. They might not do it this weekend because of St. Pat's day.

Basically Lyft just grabbed all the Uber drivers, gave them a grand, maybe added a few new ones, and now there are far fewer Uber drivers and a shitload more Lyft drivers.

What a ****ed up couple of businesses.


----------



## fathead689

Anyone received guaranteed earning from last weekend (3/6-3/8)? I didn't see anything on today's weekly summary. Hard to believe that Lyft would only run the promotion for only one weekend.


----------



## WRX Lyft

I made good $


----------



## scrurbscrud

WRX Lyft said:


> I made good $


Must have had a LOT of prime time. $38 an hour hard to hit without it at $1.35 a mile.


----------



## RussellT

I too did not receive hourly pay and my wife and another friend of mine. All in San Diego. People are suing because they didn't get their stupid $1,000 bonus. They didn't even put time in to try to receive it. Everyone on this thread worked hard hours dedicating their time to Lyft that could have been spent other places making better pay. If I wanted to make $10 an hour I would work at In-N-Out. 
I personally had a 86% acceptance because I canceled on some kid with his own account using his mothers credit card. I contacted Lyft multiple times requesting them to not count that against me! Now I don't think I would have received the hourly pay anyways.


----------



## DriveforCrumbs

Is the lyft hourly guarentees still live for los Angeles or is it over?


----------



## scrurbscrud

RussellT said:


> I too did not receive hourly pay and my wife and another friend of mine. All in San Diego. People are suing because they didn't get their stupid $1,000 bonus. They didn't even put time in to try to receive it. Everyone on this thread worked hard hours dedicating their time to Lyft that could have been spent other places making better pay. If I wanted to make $10 an hour I would work at In-N-Out.
> I personally had a 86% acceptance because I canceled on some kid with his own account using his mothers credit card. I contacted Lyft multiple times requesting them to not count that against me! Now I don't think I would have received the hourly pay anyways.


It's not against Lyft rulz to drive kids, so more than likely they won't pull that from the cancel %. And in not doing so, no add on pay.


----------



## RussellT

scrurbscrud said:


> It's not against Lyft rulz to drive kids, so more than likely they won't pull that from the cancel %. And in not doing so, no add on pay.


Actually it's clearly stated that children 17 and younger must be requested thru their parents account. And as a warning to all its a big liability to transport kids without their parents. Even if you receive a request from a "parent" you have no proof that person is the parent or has legal rights to send that kid anywhere. Don't fool yourself, there are many scenarios where the uber driver takes all the heat for driving a kid around.


----------



## scrurbscrud

RussellT said:


> *Actually it's clearly stated that children 17 and younger must be requested thru their parents account.* And as a warning to all its a big liability to transport kids without their parents. Even if you receive a request from a "parent" you have no proof that person is the parent or has legal rights to send that kid anywhere. Don't fool yourself, there are many scenarios where the uber driver takes all the heat for driving a kid around.


Yes, and the parent is advised to contact the driver to SEE if the driver wants to drive a kid. And again, YES, how in the HELL am I supposed to know it's the child's parent, huh? Bullshit. It could just as easily be some freak with an app trying to ditch his victim at the mall on my account.

For me that answer is HELL NO I don't and won't drive your child. If they don't call me as they are advised to do, I am considering opting for a no show fee on ALL future requests. It's a bullshit setup for drivers.


----------



## Montgomery

So today I went back to the office over the bonus they owe me. The first thing the guy said was that at this point it was up to HQ's and on the same breath, he asked me if I had emailed Lyft  . I said yes and told him about the lousy response I had gotten as if I never received the invitation email, that I replied and hadn't heard back in two weeks. He went into the system to see the email conversation and finally asked me to show him the invitation email which I did. Right then and there he said ok, that as far as he was concerned I showed proof, he went to the back , spoke to someone else and came back out assuring me that I would be getting my bonus next week. 

So the way I see it, if I do indeed get my bonus next week. It took six emails to support, three visits to the office and over a month wait to get Lyft to hold their end of the bargain. I thanked the guy for helping me out, but what I really wanted to say was how ridiculous it all was. It took him about five minutes from the moment we started talking until he gave me his assurance my bonus would be in next week. Whatever it is that he did, how come they couldn't do that a month and two visits ago? I offered to show them my invitation email in both occasions. So, fingers crossed, lets wait till Wednesday.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Yer check is in the email...


----------



## Montgomery

scrurbscrud said:


> Yer check is in the email...


  exactly


----------



## McGillicutty

scrurbscrud said:


> Yes, and the parent is advised to contact the driver to SEE if the driver wants to drive a kid. And again, YES, how in the HELL am I supposed to know it's the child's parent, huh? Bullshit. It could just as easily be some freak with an app trying to ditch his victim at the mall on my account.
> 
> For me that answer is HELL NO I don't and won't drive your child. If they don't call me as they are advised to do, I am considering opting for a no show fee on ALL future requests. It's a bullshit setup for drivers.


I don't know. I think it totally makes sense, especially after the news (albeit sensationalized) regarding hammer-wielding drivers, that parents would thoughtlessly turn the safety of their kids over to Uber or Lyft. It's not like a public school makes parents sign a 3 page document release when they take the same kids on a field trip.


----------

